#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Assassins Creed Syndicate in Real Life! - Best ever Parkour

## Assassin

Assasssins Creed very famous for it's special movies, it's presented as Parkour Free-running stunts performed by the French FreeRun Family and *Aleksandra Shevchenko* the girl who reperesent Evie is too much impressive. Assassanis Creed Fans will love this without a doubt.

----------

